# How much I made in 2019 driving for Amazon flex?



## Driver Pierre (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello . So I used to drive for lyft, and Uber, but last year 2019 . I tried amazon flex instead. I drive way less and make more for the time I drive . I post all of my pay on amazon flex on this video. I made over 20k kinda part time. I work when I could.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And why did you post it here?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I see lots of base pay blocks.:laugh:


----------

